
Dilbert on Cloud Computing - hardtke
http://www.dilbert.com/strips/comic/2011-01-07/
======
cookiecaper
I know an account manager at a major telco. He talks regularly about how his
bosses tell him to push "the Cloud" and that "the Cloud is the future", and
other silly nonsense like that.

It's definitely a fad that non-technical people don't understand. They've been
told it will save them hundreds of thousands of dollars (virtualized servers)
and make data instantly accessible from any computer-machine. They mostly
heard they would save a lot of money and told everyone to push it.

Funny how buzzwords hypnotize.

~~~
maigret
The term cloud was already here in 2007... So this fad is there for the fifth
year. I'd rather consider it a long time trend. In the end, like client-server
or mainframe, it will stay in the background but be masked by newer trends.

------
bluedevil2k
Every company has a vastly different definition of cloud computing. By far the
worst I've seen is Microsoft's "Delayed at the Airport" commercial. She remote
desktop's into her home computer and watches a video - is this really the
Cloud?

~~~
sp332
Yeah, I think so. The "cloud" is the part of the network you don't have to
care about. She doesn't care whether the video is on her home computer, or MS
servers, or her laptop. It pretty much all works the same.

~~~
watty
It's nothing more than a buzz word now. In the commercial they say "To the
cloud" and then he uses remote desktop. This is something that could have been
in a commercial 10+ years ago but is only appealing now due to the word
"cloud" ("to the internet" isn't nearly as cool).

~~~
sp332
Really? Cheap laptops, high-bandwidth wireless, and first-party free file
hosting (on Windows Live Mesh in this case), 10 years ago? The "cloud" may not
have changed, but it is suddenly relevant (read: marketable) to a lot more
people than it used to be. Hence the advertising.

------
nikhilpandit
Same comic on the fast link: <http://dilbert.com/fast/2011-01-07/>

(Dilbert has a "fast" link at <http://dilbert.com/fast/> to load just the
comics without all the extra stuff)

~~~
hakl
Does anyone know why the link to the fast version is called Linux/Unix? Is it
just to make it salient to nerds?

~~~
nikhilpandit
From Scott Adams old blog post on the redesign of the website:

"The fascinating thing about the responses is that it revealed three distinct
types of Dilbert readers:

The first group is the ultra-techies who have an almost romantic relationship
with technology. For them, the new site felt like getting dumped by a lover.
Their high-end technology (generally Linux) and security settings made much of
the site inconvenient. Moreover, the use of Flash offended them on some deep
emotional level.

The second group objected to the new level of color and complexity, and the
associated slowness. They like their Dilbert comics simple, fast, and in two
colors. Anything more is like putting pants on a cat.

The third group uses technology as nothing more than a tool, and subscribes to
the philosophy that more free stuff is better than less free stuff. That group
has embraced the new features on the site and spiked the traffic stats.

For you first two groups, if you promise to keep it to yourselves, we created
a stripped-down Dilbert page with just the comic, some text navigation, and
the archive: www.dilbert.com/fast. This alternate site is a minor secret,
mentioned only here and in the text footnote to the regular site as
“Linux/Unix.”"

(source:
[http://dilbertblog.typepad.com/the_dilbert_blog/2008/04/dilb...](http://dilbertblog.typepad.com/the_dilbert_blog/2008/04/dilbertcom-
rede.html))

------
tocomment
A recruiter friend asked me how much a company should pay a cloud developer. I
had no idea what to say.

~~~
mcantor
I would have told him that it doesn't matter as long as they are paid in cloud
dollars.

------
LabSlice
Cloud seems to be the ultimate Rorschach Test, both in the real world and the
IT world. (From <http://blog.labslice.com/2010/09/wispy-cloud.html>).

------
mcantor
Reminds me of the Penny Arcade comic: <http://www.penny-
arcade.com/comic/2009/3/25/>

" _God_. Let me break this down for you. It's _server-side_. It's like, over
here? Servers."

------
julius_geezer
"philosopher and technologist": ACM offers a paper on "Ontological approach
toward cybersecurity in cloud computing". Evidently the PHB is more on target
than usual.

------
maeon3
It causes me a great deal of stress when I hear non seasoned developers
discussing "the cloud". Even talking about it now is annoying me. The people
with the loudest opinions are usually managers who have only a basic concept
of what it is and what it might be good for.

~~~
watty
Agreed. My next app will be HTML5 and on the cloud. In other words I'll make
it pretty and it'll live on a server rather than at the office.

------
doron
Like water under the hot sun. your software turns into vaporware. thats what
cloud means right now, Its magic.

at least when some congressmen calls your service provider.

The Orb - Fluffy clouds <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHixChYgGRI> Sums it
up.

~~~
Mithrandir
You lost me with the video.

